# Poll for Democrats, Who are you voting for in this election?



## favian (May 2, 2008)

I am not fishing for anyone's political views on this board. Frankly, it makes no difference to me.

Please answer the following three questions:

a] How old are you?
b] Which democrat are you supporting?
c] if the candidate you are supporting lost in the primaries, would you still support the other democrat, or not vote at all? (e.g. if you supported obama but he lost, would you support Clinton in the general election)


A one word answer would suffice for each question. I don't want this thread to be a debate either. I'd really appreciate your feedback! :]


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi favian

a) 59
b) neither (not supporting republicans either)
c) no support but will vote for IND.


----------



## favian (May 2, 2008)

thanks, let be more specific. 

1) please don't answer if you're politically apathetic (Krummhorn i am not implying you are, but in general if you dont care about politics please don't participate)


i'm trying to get a feel for what the classical music audience is leaning towards.


----------



## missmaestro (Mar 13, 2008)

1) 17 (will be 18 by voting)
2)Obama
3)No other support


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

19 - Australia so it doesn't really count, but you get the point.
Obama
Greens? - if I could that is.


----------



## fox_druid (Feb 12, 2007)

1) 17 - Indonesian - I have nothing to do with the vote, but if I were an American, i would vote for :
2) Hillary Clinton
3) Absolutely No, if she lost then I would go for McCain

I just don't believe in any change, old way is always better for me


----------



## Mad Ludwig (May 17, 2008)

81- Obam Clinton if Obama lost the nomination.


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm 47 and I'm not voting for anyone. I don't trust in these people nowadays.
judy tooley


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

1) 18
2) Obama
3) If Obama lost, I would vote for McCain


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

fox_druid said:


> 1) 17 - Indonesian - I have nothing to do with the vote, but if I were an American, i would vote for :
> 2) Hillary Clinton
> 3) Absolutely No, if she lost then I would go for McCain
> 
> I just don't believe in any change, old way is always better for me


I'm sorry for going off topic, as I support neither democrat, but may I ask why you don't like Obama? He lived in Indonesia for a time and I saw on the news that most of Indonesia was so happy for him because he had 'the American dream' or whatever... Can you tell me why you don't prefer him?  thanks.


----------



## fox_druid (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, i don't hate him anyway, and this may be a stupid judgement, but I think he's somewhat too 'modern'. When i watch news on the TV mostly his supporter are teenager, and in the other hand Hillary seems to be a bit 'classic'. I just love to see the old grandmas bringing support to Hillary.


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Lmao, ok. I agree with you that most of his supporters are young teenagers. In my opinion, they blindly support his cause for a different change. He's going to implement a healthcare system if he wins which will inevitably raise the nation's taxes and infuriate people. Also, if you haven't saw the racy comments from his church, they are quite disturbing as well. The preachers yelling that they hate America and white people... They must still be mad over the Civil Rights Act of 1964... *sarcasm*... I'll stop though before I really begin ranting


----------



## fox_druid (Feb 12, 2007)

I see ...  Well... contrary to the most teenager ... As a boy who prefer antique candle to modern electric lamp, I might have blindly give my sympathy to Hillary just because she looks somewhat 'classic'  

And, yeah, from the three candidates, Obama is the only one with "fresh" appeal. Maybe that's the thing that makes both Hillary and McCain looks like a boring old-fashioned people to the most of teenager. And, till you told me about that, I don't know if racy hatred was one of the factors that might have boosted him up


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

fox_druid said:


> I just don't believe in any change, old way is always better for me





fox_druid said:


> As a boy who prefer antique candle to modern electric lamp


Then what are you doing using the internet?


----------



## fox_druid (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, ... that's an exception


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

As well as many other reasons, these are a few of the reasons why I like Obama:



> *Protect the Openness of the Internet: *A key reason the Internet has been such a success is because it is the most open network in history. It needs to stay that way. Barack Obama strongly supports the principle of network neutrality to preserve the benefits of open competition on the Internet. Users must be free to access content, to use applications, and to attach personal devices. They have a right to receive accurate and honest information about service plans. But these guarantees are not enough to prevent network providers from discriminating in ways that limit the freedom of expression on the Internet. Because most Americans only have a choice of only one or two broadband carriers, carriers are tempted to impose a toll charge on content and services, discriminating against websites that are unwilling to pay for equal treatment. This could create a two-tier Internet in which websites with the best relationships with network providers can get the fastest access to consumers, while all competing websites remain in a slower lane. Such a result would threaten innovation, the open tradition and architecture of the Internet, and competition among content and backbone providers. It would also threaten the equality of speech through which the Internet has begun to transform American political and cultural discourse. Barack Obama supports the basic principle that network providers should not be allowed to charge fees to privilege the content or applications of some web sites and Internet applications over others. This principle will ensure that the new competitors, especially small or non-profit speakers, have the same opportunity as incumbents to innovate on the Internet and to reach large audiences. Obama will protect the Internet's traditional openness to innovation and creativity and ensure that it remains a platform for free speech and innovation that will benefit consumers and our democracy.





> "I am in this race to tell the corporate lobbyists that their days of setting the agenda in Washington are over. I have done more than any other candidate in this race to take on lobbyists - and won. They have not funded my campaign, they will not run my White House, and they will not drown out the voices of the American people when I am president."


I fear he will be assassinated like the Kennedys, as he is... extremely... open in regards to the truth.


----------



## MatthewSchwartz (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, looks like it'll be Obama. Now, Obama's not my favorite of all the past potential candidates, but I REALLY hope to God that McCain doesn't win. I mean honestly, that guy is the LAST thing the U.S. needs right now.


----------

